# Topics > Robotics > Service robotics >  Robby, service robot, TU Delft Robotics Institute, Delft, Netherlands

## Airicist

Developer - TU Delft Robotics Institute

----------


## Airicist

Robby in Nemo Amsterdam at the RoboCupJunior 

Published on Jun 4, 2012




> Robby is entertaining children at Nemo in Amsterdam during the RoboCupJunior

----------


## Airicist

DelftRobotics - Finals: RoboCup, DutchOpen 

Published on May 1, 2012




> Robby from DelftRobotics performing a Hospital Receptionist showing the capabilities of Face, Speech and Object Recognition, Autonomous Navigation and Speech Synthesis. This was the finals of the Robocup 2012, DutchOpen

----------


## Airicist

Robot at PhD defence 

Published on Mar 26, 2013




> Delft Robot Robby helps at the defence of Maja Rudinac-Voorneveld's dissertation at the Delft University of Technology on the 8th of January 2013. Robby is a low-cost service robot built at the Delft Bio-Robotics Laboratory by amongst others Maja Rudinac-Voorneveld

----------

